# GT5000 Kicked Butt Today



## posullivan (Nov 28, 2003)

The GT5000 has been sitting here with the new plow for about 3 to 4 weeks. Of course this is the reason we suddenly have no snow. A whole month of January in Boston with no snow? Go figure.

Anyhow it snowed about 3 inches yesterday and then turned to rain and rained all night. I got up this morning and found it was all a mess. Completely SOUP. My wife took a couple of shovel fulls and said "screw this, I'm going shopping", she then pointed to the covered GT and said "your new toy better be able to clear this mess by the time I get home after all the money you dropped". Hah, a true challenge!!

I was nervous 'cause this stuff weighed a ton and I knew the temps were going to drop all day, if I couldn't plow it, we would have 3 inches of solid ice by evening.

The GT started right up and kicked a$$. It never slipped or stalled once. I was pushing piles of this goo up off the driveway on way on to the lawn to make room in case it snowed again. A couple of times I had to drop the blade and bang it while backing up to unstick the snow from the blade. The driveway probably is 6 car lengths long and 3 wide at the bottom. 30 minutes later it was nothing but blacktop, threw some salt down and it was dry in a couple of hours.

I just noticed that no other neighbor bothered to shovel due to the weight of this crap and now their driveways are all frozen.

That dozer blade, chains and weights was one great investment. First time I ever enjoyed clearing this driveway. Tractors in Winter, who'd have thought.

Just thought I'd share......

paul o's


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

We've been getting the rain / freezing rain on snow bit around here lately. What a mess, if it would just do one or the other instead of both. Sounds like you have a top notch setup there. That was a good test for it. Thanks for sharing.  

Mark


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Good job Paul,

uhh...did the better half have anything to say when she got back?

Greg


----------



## posullivan (Nov 28, 2003)

No, she didn't say anything. And as any married man will tell you, that's how you know you won.

Of course it's taken me 14 long years to learn these little "nuggets of knowledge"

paul


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

PICS PICS PICS 

Andy


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Yes Sulli,
I had a Blast plowing snow with my GT5000. It impressed me with how quckly it gets the job done. I know that alot of guys here have a snow blower on a GT5000 and are happy with it.


----------



## posullivan (Nov 28, 2003)

Hey Ed,

Have you been gettin' much snow out your way? Hows the machine do with the dry 6" to 12" storms? Does it dog at all?

Sully


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

I only had to use the plow once. My Gt5000 is at the farm (i don't live there).
We had about 4" it warmed up a little then refroze and got 3" more on top of that. It was icy "crunchy" stuff on a long gravel drive. The tractor cleared it and did not bog down a bit.


----------



## tjw in kans (Oct 10, 2003)

hey ed, glad you got to try your gt 5k out, mine is still down in the country location like yours. had 12+ inches with drifts from the north pasture about headlight level on the tractor in several spots and it was 2 degrees saturday, needless to say i didnt even attempt to plow, just glad to be able to get down the gravel road to my place that wasnt plowed. gt5k with 2 link v-bar chains, wheel weights, box scraper still hanging off the back for added weight, waiting to try out the plow, i know it aint no bulldozer or 4 wheel drive but i think it will do well with 6 inches of snow even if i have to plow twice during a storm, if i am there. anyway it looks good sitting in the barn. keep us updated.


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

The only problem I had plowing was when I started out. I needed to keep the rear tires on areas that were plowed. When I pulled the tractor out of the garage onto areas that were not plowed, I got stuck but was able to get free and plowed out enough area to get the tractor out of deep snow. From there on it was a lot of fun


----------

